
Sony to push ahead with PS5 launch - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/ab54e477-eb02-4256-839e-c1b0174b79dd
======
samizdis
Also covered in PC Mag:

[https://www.pcmag.com/news/sony-confirms-ps5-will-launch-
in-...](https://www.pcmag.com/news/sony-confirms-ps5-will-launch-in-2020)

and in BGR:

[https://bgr.com/2020/05/13/ps5-release-date-sony-says-
holida...](https://bgr.com/2020/05/13/ps5-release-date-sony-says-holiday-
season-launch-plans-unchanged/)

